# sikecem — [Vulgar]



## saffiah

Merhaba! I was wondering if a good fellow turkish could tell me what *"sikecem"* means? Some turkish guy said that to my friend, and she couldn't find it on the dictionaries.... is it a course word or something?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## TekYelken

Yes, it's a rude word meaning "I'm gonna shag".


----------



## saffiah

Hahaha I'm gonna tell my friend! That's funny actually...
Tek Yelken, çok teşekkür ederim!


----------



## cicikuş

It is not gramatically correct  We say _sikecem _instead of_ sikeceğim _in colloquial Turkish.

Best regards


----------



## saffiah

I see!  thanks for the data, cicikuş!


----------



## Guner

Well you know the literal translation already  But in fact it used mainly not for the "action" mentioned.  It is widely used as in "Damn it!" "Fu.k me/it!" in an angry protest against something/someone.


----------



## saffiah

Well that's good to know, thank you for the info Guner


----------

